# Trans Cat or Shallow Sport



## CapnPerk (Aug 16, 2004)

I am in the market for a new rig. After much research I essentially have it narrowed down to two, the TransCat 210 or the Shallow Sport 21.5 sport. I fish mostly in the bays in this area but also make 2 to 3 runs to Mansfield a year, probably more in the future. My main concern with the Shallow Sport is rough water performance in the open bays of this area. Any comments on either of these two boats would be greatly appreciated?:flag:


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

you can't go wrong with either rig.
But, don't forget you can save lots of moola, and getr a great rig in Pt Lavaca. Check out Marshall Marine. We have the Topwater model and really like it. It handles rough water well, and runs skinny, too.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

Been on both, Like mentioned- can't go wrong with either. THe places i went down south so shallow that i would think of weight issues more than anything.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Go with the shallow sport... 

Coastline Marine in seabrook had some sweet Shallow sports at the show... Top notch fit and finish


----------



## plasticsnaks (Sep 22, 2009)

CapnPerk,you would be doing yourself an extreme injustice if you didnt go test ride each boat in similar choppy conditions..These two 21' boats have completley different hull designs when compared to each other.I've been in both boats in choppy conditions and the tran Vcat got my nod.My buddy's 21vcat was purchased after he and I did several test rides in both the tran and SS.I believe the trancat to very capable in the skinny water to.My bud was graduating from an 18 majek rfl and the 21vcat will get very close to what the rfl could do in the skinny stuff...Not knocking the SS cause it is one fine boat.But before you shell out cash, ride em both!


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

If you go with the Tran ride in the SVT and the 210 before you decide. I thought I wanted a 210 until I rode the SVT. The SVT is smoother and drier. You really don't notice the little bit you give up in length, because the boat is so wide. Both are fine boats and would serve you well.


----------



## SLPass-assasin (Apr 12, 2005)

What Captn Thomas said......
Sure like mine and it was purchased from Coastline last year at this time. They are super guys and very easy to work with. You won't be disappointed......GOOD LUCK !


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

:smile:


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

CapnPerk

What eliminated the Shoalwater cat and the Haynie? Just asking because I will be looking soon myself


----------



## CapnPerk (Aug 16, 2004)

I have been looking at a lot of information and spoken with quite a few folks before I narrowed it down to these two. I heard of too many problems with the Shoalwaters in the past (the quality is just not there) and don't yet know enough about the Haynie however everything I have heard is good. I am in no hurry, right now I am running a 20ft. GulfCoast low side and it's a great boat, especially with the upgrades I have made to it, aluminum work, stereo etc. Just trying to make sure I make the right decision on my next project.


----------



## Capt. Lynn Pridgen (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a 21 Shallow Sport. I will sell for 14,500. It's a 04 with a 04 Yamaha F-150 runs great. I have had it 2 years and have had no problems.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

What is the cost of both boats similarly rigged?
If they are that close then that might help you decide.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's my choice!


----------



## crabbeater (Feb 9, 2006)

Tran Cat, the custom shallowater boat.

it is also smoother, faster, drier, turns, and more fuel efficient hull.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Both are nice boats. Boat show at the T heads in Corpus should be in April again. Talk to both builders to see if they'll have boats there for test rides...


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Makes you wonder how many people have actually ridden or driven both models and know enough about each to have an opinion. Both boats obviously have a great following. As mentioned, ride in both and compare them for your needs and wants and you won't be disappointed. If that doesn't do it, theres always Majek.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Try before you buy*

I actually have ridden on boat boats, but I'm a little too involved to give an unbiased opinion.

Having said that, I think you would be impressed with Shallow Sport's rough water handling. You should give it a test ride and check it out. Contact Coastline marine (281) 291-0101.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

shallowgal said:


> I actually have ridden on boat boats, but I'm a little too involved to give an unbiased opinion.
> 
> Having said that, I think you would be impressed with Shallow Sport's rough water handling. You should give it a test ride and check it out. Contact Coastline marine (281) 291-0101.


Biased? I don't see it. :rotfl:

Nothing wrong with being proud of your product and advances ya'll have provided to the shallow water enthusiast for the last 30yrs.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Like a lot of people have said - "Test Drive Both Boats" -- "In the area that you will be fishing". I had fished out of a lot of SS and think they are a GREAT boat, but when I began analyzing what I wanted, I choose to go with a Tran Cat. Just my preference, but I still fish out of a SS about 30% of the time. Try them and make your personal choice. Both are good choices.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Tran Cat*

Go with the Tran Cat. I think Donny is running a special right now. I think if you buy a handrail you get the boat and motor for free. You'll have to call him on the handrail pricing.

Oh, and the special was for a limited time only so rush over there.


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't know about the Tran, but if you're looking for shallow water performance, go Shallow Sport. I've owned and ridden on different makes and by far, the SS is at the top of the list.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

TRAN CAT ,takes the chop better than Shallow Sport, runs just as skinny, but probably takes a little more to get up and float than the SS.

MY $.02


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well i have a Shallow Sport that Tran boats refurbished......hows that? Donny is stand up folks.Love my boat.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

C N Spots said:


> TRAN CAT ,takes the chop better than Shallow Sport, runs just as skinny, but probably takes a little more to get up and float than the SS.
> 
> MY $.02


Know doubt the Trans handle rough water well but is a different shallow water boat. I consider the SS and RFL in one ballpark while Cat hulls are in another. Fit and Finish is definitely different but may not matter to some. There's always trade-offs. What good is running shallow if you can't get it up after shutting down?


----------



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Shallow Sport*

I recently just bought an 18 Shallow Sport flush deck 1992 model with a Yamaha 150. I love it! I had a shallow blaster put on it and had mike hood do a texas cup on the prop.

Just this weekend we fished the family on it (mom, dad, sister and myself) Did a little exploring in the back lakes and ran across water where shore birds where standing. The boat will definitely float shallow with 4 people and full of fuel (30-40 gal). Getting up is no problem in soft mud with about 6-8" of water.

The boat handles rough water well and is surprisingly very dry. It will stay on plane at about 2600-2700 RPMS.

All in all the boat is a great boat!

I have driven the many boats including the 21 RFL, Haynie H2O (when Rayvern made them in Seadrift), and the Shoalwater 19 cat. I think the Shallow Sport is he best all around. It might not be the fastest boat but we have it proped more for the hole shot.

Hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Having been in your exact situation recently I will throw in my unbiased opinion since we have not yet bought a boat yet but have it narrowed down to two similar boats. With both boats you Are over looking two boats that are better and cheaper. The trancat is slow and over priced compared to a haynie cat or shoalwater cat that does everything the trancat will do but they will run faster and more economically and for.less money. But have the same shallow water performance as seen by me on recent test rides. The shallow sport is also more money yet is kind of scary at 40mph and will chatter your teeth out with any kind of chop. You really should test ride all of these. Boats likes we did and you might change your top two and have trouble picking because both the haynie cat and shoalcat are great boats and you get a lot more for the money. Pad hull shallow water cats are the way to go.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Having been in your exact situation recently I will throw in my unbiased opinion since we have not yet bought a boat yet but have it narrowed down to two similar boats. With both boats you Are over looking two boats that are better and cheaper. The trancat is slow and over priced compared to a haynie cat or shoalwater cat that does everything the trancat will do but they will run faster and more economically and for.less money. But have the same shallow water performance as seen by me on recent test rides. The shallow sport is also more money yet is kind of scary at 40mph and will chatter your teeth out with any kind of chop. You really should test ride all of these. Boats likes we did and you might change your top two and have trouble picking because both the haynie cat and shoalcat are great boats and you get a lot more for the money. Pad hull shallow water cats are the way to go.


When I was pricing boats, Tran was the cheapest, and you get more standard features. Shoalwater you get beautiful plastic lids on your boxes that leak and dry rot in about 2 years. Haynie plastic lids are standard or you can pay to upgrade to fiberglass lids.

My SVT is not a speed demon, but with the right prop it will run 50 with a 175 and on Trans web site he has one running 49 with a Yamaha F150.
I wouldn't call that slow! I can float in 7-8" and if it floats I can get it up, or I can putt to deeper and make my prop last longer.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Having been in your exact situation recently I will throw in my unbiased opinion since we have not yet bought a boat yet but have it narrowed down to two similar boats. With both boats you Are over looking two boats that are better and cheaper. The trancat is slow and over priced compared to a haynie cat or shoalwater cat that does everything the trancat will do but they will run faster and more economically and for.less money. But have the same shallow water performance as seen by me on recent test rides. The shallow sport is also more money yet is kind of scary at 40mph and will chatter your teeth out with any kind of chop. You really should test ride all of these. Boats likes we did and you might change your top two and have trouble picking because both the haynie cat and shoalcat are great boats and you get a lot more for the money. Pad hull shallow water cats are the way to go.


Umm... I dont understand where you are getting that the Transcat is slow and over priced. I didn't know that running in the 50-60 mph range is slow. The Shoalwater cat I do know can't even come close to performing in shallow water like the trans cats can do. The trans boat are also a better ride than the other cats. Just jump on the Trans SVT Cat and let that boat blow you away. That is a 20ft boat that can do what the babycat does in shallow water and it is dry, fast and super smooth riding. Shallow sport will not beable to do what the SVT cat can do thats just the hard truth... Im sure when you go an test drive these boats you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

RAT DADDY said:


> The Shoalwater cat I do know can't even come close to performing in shallow water like the trans cats can do.


I bet my Shoal Cat will run just as shallow as your Baby Cat... :cheers:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I like both,The Tran 18 cat is HUGE and heavier than the SS.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Justin_Time said:


> I bet my Shoal Cat will run just as shallow as your Baby Cat... :cheers:


Hey Justin you do have a shallow running cat since it is a low side small cat, like the babycat. I am talking about the bigger cat boats I have seen the shoalwater 21ft not even jump out of mud that was knee deep. Heck we were in a 21ft trans cat and it did even dig in the mud. The 20ft SVT Trans Cat is hands down the best cat boat out there in performing with speed, smooth ride and shallow water.:cheers:


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*shallow sport*

I would go with the shallow sport, I have had my 21 v sense 2005 and I have put it through hell and back and it still preforms as it did when it was new! Most boats out there talk nothing but shallow but when you bring up dry they kind of flench but not with the shallow sport. You really need to go see the guys at Coastline Marine in Seabrook those guys will hook you up. Capt. Clint


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

The S.S. might run skinner than the Tran but it will beat the **** out of you any time you get in ANY amount of chop. If your going to have to go across any open water on regular basis you need to go with the Tran.


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

i also fish galveston area more than anything but love port mansfield and fish it hard every year. i run a flatscat (similar to a transcat) and can run as skinny as a shallowsport and have been offshore/nearshore multiple times in reasonable seas.....they are amazing hulls and can run in freakin skinny water BUT.....i can absolutely run in places where I can't put down and get back up and potentially run in spots where I may not even fully float. If the back bays and mansfield were my primary haunt the shallowsport is unbeatable. the range and mileage and effeciency of a shallowsport are pretty bad compared to others but I've never seen a boat that compares to a shallowsport in the ability to run skinny AND get up in water just as skinny.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

seacat said:


> i also fish galveston area more than anything but love port mansfield and fish it hard every year. i run a flatscat (similar to a transcat) and can run as skinny as a shallowsport and have been offshore/nearshore multiple times in reasonable seas.....they are amazing hulls and can run in freakin skinny water BUT.....i can absolutely run in places where I can't put down and get back up and potentially run in spots where I may not even fully float. If the back bays and mansfield were my primary haunt the shallowsport is unbeatable. the range and mileage and effeciency of a shallowsport are pretty bad compared to others but I've never seen a boat that compares to a shallowsport in the ability to run skinny AND get up in water just as skinny.


COuldn't of said it better. I had a flatscat & it would run in nothing, but shut her down & no-go. The most confidence I have had in getting out of the skinny has been the shallow sport. My babycat cuts the chop awesome, but if i were to stay in strictly shallow of mansfield I would go shallow sport-especially the recent lighter hulls.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

A cat style hull will have HUGE advantages over a monohull. This as been discussed in this board extensively. The cat hull will be more stable, run faster, accelerate quicker, and use power more efficiently than a monohull. Now to the shallow water performance. How much does the SS need to drift Vs the tran? I have an 08 Shoalwater with a 150 e-tech. I drift in about 8 to 10 inches of water with a heavy load. In a soft or muddy bottom I can get up on 14 - 16 inches of water in a streight line. Make the left turn and gun it maneuver and I can up in the same depth with a hard bottom or packed sand bottom or less water in soft bottom. It will plane in six to eight inches of water. I have been fishing drifting areas surrounded by SS, some curlews, Majeks, a transcat, etc. I think the hull handles chop better than SS, Majeks, Dargels, And baymasters. I have been on board all those hulls. I have been running in paytons bay alongside a guy in a john boat kicking up mud on plane and looked back to see my wake a clean white with no mud. Yes my hull is not the prettiest when it comes to fit and finish, not the lightest as it has wood and wights a ton. But rig a 150 e-tech out back with some trim tabs, and you will have a hard time beating it with a similar combination of power and load. Most 19 to 21 ft. boats will have a 150 or 175 hp outboard. A cat hull with a 150 will make a monohull owner with a 175 nervous if both running open throttle. This are the simple facts. A similarly equipped transcat will be slightly faster than my 21 cat because it is a bit lighter, but both boats will be faster than a SS. A similarly equipped transcat might drift a bit shallower than my 21 cat because it is lighter, the SS might be a shallower still because there is more hull being acted upon by the water but the difference will not be great. Put them all in the PM chop and the cats will hands down beat the SS or any shallow running monohull. These are just simple hard facts and first hand observations I have made out in the water that are easily reproducible and verified. I have run my boat in North of PM all the way down to Port Isabelle on both sides of the ICW to the back bays on the west side and have not ran into an area that gave me trouble getting in or out of.
I hope this helps. Good luck and post a pic of your new rig. Love looking at new rig pics.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

CapnPerk said:


> I have been looking at a lot of information and spoken with quite a few folks before I narrowed it down to these two. I heard of too many problems with the Shoalwaters in the past (the quality is just not there) and don't yet know enough about the Haynie however everything I have heard is good. I am in no hurry, right now I am running a 20ft. GulfCoast low side and it's a great boat, especially with the upgrades I have made to it, aluminum work, stereo etc. Just trying to make sure I make the right decision on my next project.


What did you hear about Shoalwater? I have had one for a year and I like it a lot.

I had a Shallowsport 20 and it is a good boat, runs shallow and well built. However, running into head sea is a bumpy proposition.....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

CapnPerk said:


> I have been looking at a lot of information and spoken with quite a few folks before I narrowed it down to these two. I heard of too many problems with the Shoalwaters in the past (the quality is just not there) and don't yet know enough about the Haynie however everything I have heard is good. I am in no hurry, right now I am running a 20ft. GulfCoast low side and it's a great boat, especially with the upgrades I have made to it, aluminum work, stereo etc. Just trying to make sure I make the right decision on my next project.


What did you hear about Shoalwater? I have had one for a year and I like it a lot.

I had a Shallowsport 20 and it is a good boat, runs shallow and well built. However, running into head sea is a bumpy proposition.....


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Where did the parrot come from?hwell:


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

CapnPerk said:


> I am in the market for a new rig. After much research I essentially have it narrowed down to two, the TransCat 210 or the Shallow Sport 21.5 sport. I fish mostly in the bays in this area but also make 2 to 3 runs to Mansfield a year, probably more in the future. My main concern with the Shallow Sport is rough water performance in the open bays of this area. Any comments on either of these two boats would be greatly appreciated?:flag:


Both are well built, very nice boats. The SS will have a better resale value, which is one thing to consider...

It really comes down to whether you want to sacrifice some speed and ride for better shallow water performance, or sacrifice some shallow water performance for better speed and ride...

The people who claim the SS is a wet or rough boat have no idea what they are talking about and obviously have no experience with the hull.

Skip those posts...

It's not as smooth as the cat hulls, but it is far better than it's closest shallow water competition, the Majek RFL. It's very dry, and it handles slight to medium chop just fine, but the cats will perform better in the open bay.

Before you drop 40k+, you would be well advised to go test drive both and form your own opinion, and take what you read on these forums with a grain of salt...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

This post has been beat to death. Least you can tell who owns what boat or has a sponsor or best friend that has one for the most part. 

They may have both boats at the show this week if you have not picked yet. More than likely you bought one several weeks ago and are fishing while still getting opinions. 

Kayak owners are even more opinionated on the right kayak and "how to rig it " is worse.


DID YOU GO RUN BOTH BOATS RIGGED OUT SIMILAR TO EACH OTHER?
How did they compare on deck layout. hole shot, top end, and rough water?
How did the cost OF EACH BOAT compare for a similar rigged boat?


What did you buy?


R.I.P.


----------



## casadeventanas (Jun 24, 2009)

*trans cat svt or shallow sport/haynie cat*

i have run a majek 20v for twenty years! it is about dead. i fish out of port a and have narrowed my search. i thought i would reach out for some thoughts given my preferences:
1) good dry ride on rough open bay
2) obviously shallow or i wouldn't be looking this direction; although my 20v with a jack plate did find even though it had a lot of butt drag to get up. i am not shallow insane; just a good shallow water boat.
3) low sides for ease of wading
4)nice wide beam for ease of moving around the center console. i hate "excuse me" any time more than 2 people are on a 20 to 21' boat
5) nice and easy to clean boat with solid secure hatches. i hate moisuture getting everywhere.

any suggestions?

thanks. jay


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

If your gunna chase birds all day go with the cat, skinny water ss. The tran will run very shallow but the ss will beat it not by much tho


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

i have friends that have both and both are good boats. but after the warranty ended the service wasnt the same. but when my friend calls tran its yes sir you bring it in i will fix it.. when you ask him why? because it have my name on it. Mr. tran always take care of anything they need with the boat.. just all around good people. to me that means more then anything.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the Tran Cat 18 it has tons of room,storage and it will fish four people easy.They look alot bigger than 18 feet.Both are great boats.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

iirc The Tran 180 is 18' 10". Not seen Tran make them much since the 20 ' came out. Buddy has one with the taller sides and it is a nice boat.


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

Slimshady said:


> Know doubt the Trans handle rough water well but is a different shallow water boat. I consider the SS and RFL in one ballpark while Cat hulls are in another. Fit and Finish is definitely different but may not matter to some. There's always trade-offs. What good is running shallow if you can't get it up after shutting down?


X2, if you are going to run skinny, you need to get up skinny. out of those 2, the SS will get up shallower. If you want the Farrari of skinny water, you need to look at Newwater Boats.


----------

